# It Actually Happened....... :-(



## Poo Pea 4

Hey Everyone,There is one thing about my IBS that i have always dreaded.... I had always feared the day i wouldnt find a toilet in time.... and it has finally acutally happened.I was driving home from my fathers and I got that all familiar rumble in my tummy, normally I can hold it till i get to a toilet but as I sat there in the car it all just came out. I had a massive attack of D. I have feared this day for many many years. I knew it would happen one day. I guess I should be happy it was in the privacy of my own car and I was in the car alone.... it could have been much much worse. But I had to sit like that for 20minutes while i drove home. I am so humiliated and gutted. It was only a few months back that i had to get of the bus in the morning and run into a strangers house to use thier toilet. It just humiliating. I hate my IBS so so so much. You would think at the very least I could get some relief in my tummy.... but no. I still feel constipated and bloated.What will i do when the day comes that i am not in MY car and ALONE. I would just die if someone saw that.When are they going to find a cure for this, when are they going to start taking this seriously. This condition is life altering and nobody wants to live like this, this is ####. I was even wearing my favourite WHITE dress and jumper :-(Im just so saddened by it all. Poo Pea


----------



## stanford

I'm sorry to hear this happened to you.I haven't had it happen, but I had a *very* near miss when wearing white pants and substituting for a 7th grade class and couldn't leave.I hope you'll be able to locate a very good GI and find at least some solidity in this forum. I know I sometimes take Lomotil before I get in the car or go to work or the like just to head things off. Of course, that will lead to constipation if you're not careful.Best of luck and again, I think we've all been there or very close to it!


----------



## cherrypie09

POOPEA4Thats exactly how i feel, i am always worried about being out and not making it to a toilet in time and messing myself. but i have been put on Codeine 30mg Tablets to take 2-3 times a day as they calm the gut and can firm your bm with a constipating effect., so far, in the 3 days i have been taking them, i have only had 1 loose bm first thing in the morning, and i am only taking 1 codeine tablet to start with a day, then will go to 2 in the mornings after a couple of more days.


----------



## MollyB

I'm sorry that happened to you poo pea. Anyone who has had to deal with IBS-D can relate. I know once that rumble starts, you know exactly what's going to happen; you just don't know how long you've got until the explosive diarrhea hits. I was once on a date and had that familiar rumble begin, and I have never forgotten the terror or the embarrassment I felt when the "pre diarrhea" events started happening. My date was certainly nice about everything, but I had a difficult time relaxing around him from that moment on, and I think that event kept our relationship from moving forward. Be glad you were alone. Hope you can find a medication that will help.


----------



## Poo Pea 4

Thanks for you replies....Its just so destressing isnt it, i suppose i could consider myself lucky that i was alone in the car..... regardless of that though it was still aweful, just plain aweful.I had even tried to go to the toilet before leaving my fathers. It really did just hit me, evey other time i have been able to hold it till i got somewhere safe but this time it was like i had no control over my bowels at all. It all happened in about 15seconds, where as other times i can hold it for 5-10minutes.Ahhh well nothing I can do about it now. I cant even take the anit-d stuff cause i swing so much between D and C. I just get dressed in the morning, walk out the door and hope for a good day.HUGS for all us IBSers cause it SUCKS... nobody will ever understand what it is like for us until they experience it for themselves.


----------



## stanford

Yeah, I swing too. I just take the anti-diarrhea meds and know I'll pay for it that evening.


----------



## Christian with a thorn

Hi Sweetie,I am so sorry you had to go through that! I also swing between D and C, and can't begin to tell you how many times I've driven like a maniac to make it home in time. It just happened the other day. I barely made it home. The worse part was I had my 20 month old daughter, and 10 year old daughter, and 18 month nephew in the car with me. And here I am driving super fast. All I kept thinking is if a cop pulls me over I'll never make it. What would I say? What would I do? I agree with you that people without IBS have no idea how difficult it is to live with this. They absolutely need to find a cure!!! Along with the IBS people often develop severe depression, and anxiety, as I did because it's such a hard way to live. I will tell you that I started going to a counselor and psychiatrist for meds and it did seem to help with my IBS some too. Not a cure again. but fewer less severe attacks. I've been on prozac for almost a year now, and when I'm not pregnant(currently am), an anti anxiety med called Klonopin which really seemed to help. Hang in there! I can only imagine how you felt. I have always had the same fear. God Bless you!


----------



## Poo Pea 4

I hate IBS, i hate it hate it hate it hate it hate it hate it *cries*I am sick of D and sick of C and sick of being bloated.... what is with this stupid condition GRRRRRRRR AHHHHHH GRRRRR hate it sooo much *sniff*


----------



## cherrypie09

Poo Pea 4I totaly agree, Ibs Diarrhoea i have , i go daily, 2-3 times a day, i am taking codeine 30mg, thought the first 3 days were good on it but the last three days, i have not been out of the loo until lunch time. Ibs makes me want to cry, it gets me down so much, never knowing when the D will strike and with so much urgency. Why is there not enough done to help people with it.


----------



## overitnow

My heart goes out to all of you. I dealt with it for so long, including being in outside sales and running a lottery booth for 6 years while wondering if I would be able to get away to the toilet when I absolutely had to. (I did have to throw out a few pairs of underwear in that time; but fortunately never had to deal with changing my pants at work, which would have been an impossible situation.) Do not give up on yourselves and do not stop experimenting. Doctors only have a limited number of meds they can prescribe, most of them have little exposure to this, and there are just too many contributing factors to expect that one thing would be developed that would treat everyone. Try everything. If something doesn't help after a reasonable amount of time, try something else.{{{{HUGS}}}} to all of you.Mark


----------



## Thai

It Actually happened to me as well.......Not pretty and sure not something we ever want to happen again, right?At my worst I could not get from the bed to the bathroom which is a mere ???10 ft away.Thank goodness those days are behind me....







And that was not just the occasional happening but more often than not.Absolutely NO warning at all.But I like what overitnow is saying.We all have to keep on trying and looking and searching and Never give up.There will be something out there that works or maybe a combo but we have to keep trying and be open to try ANYTHING!!!There may be things out there that don't sound like they are worth anything or you have been scared off from trying by something you heard.But in the end...........do you want to continue living like this?Don't think so, right?Keep your chin up.Keep us informed.And I add my hugs to the many you have already received here.Thai


----------



## we'reoutoftoiletpaper

that freakin sux! i think about that happening to me. it's a real fear! there are SO MANY people who sympathize! Don't give up!


----------



## Poo Pea Original

Hey its me Poo Pea 4, just couldnt remember my password or email.I remember this so so well, my goodness that was a bad day. Thank you all so much for your comments, my thoughts and hugs go out to you all.IBS is just plain hell


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Poo Pea Original / Poo Pea 4,We can help you restore yourself to Poo Pea 4. Is that the username that you would like? If so, we will send you send you an email with the details to login again. Please confirm.Jeff


----------



## vgail

I am going through a very difficult time with my IBS-D. I had an episode right in my own home where I didn't make it to the bathroom 10ft away. It was humiliating, demoralizing and has been impossible for me to move beyond. I had been sitting on the couch with my grown daughter and her boyfriend when it happened. It just plain and simple ran right out of me and was everywhere, luckily in the bathroom. To make a long story short I am a very "what if" person and now am afraid to go anywhere as it was very horrible for me and I am so afraid it could happen again. I do believe I set myself up to have these problems or at the least make them worse because I am so worried it will happen again and I will embarrass not only myself, but my family. It seems that I get a little nervous and anxious which affects my bowels instantly. I can have problems in a matter of a couple of minutes. Does anyone know how to get out of this vicious cycle that I am now in? Everyone will be coming for Easter and we will all go in the van to church which is 1/2 hour away (I live in the country) and I am already anxious just thinking about it. Any suggestions would be helpful. I am on numerous medications that are suppose to help with IBS-D, but nothing seems to work when I get anxious.


----------



## cherrypie09

I have the same problem, I suffer with anxiety brought on by the ibs-d, I am on anxiety tablets and I have Cognitive Behaviour Therapy. Have you tried this. ? My doctor told me it doesnt matter how many Imodium you take if you are uptight and anxious, the adrenaline will overide the Imodium and you will still get D. Its our bodies fight of flight response.I am always worried when i go out incase i cant make it to a toilet in time, and then if I do need one i panic and that is the worse thing you can do as it makes you want to go even more.


----------



## Genie75

That is my biggest fear also. Has happened to me yet. But did happen to me in middle of jogging class, and I was lucky there was a bunch of trees so I ran into the trees off the path and used nature's bathroom. Had to use a sock for toilet paper. Ended up dropping out of jogging class.


----------



## Genie75

I had an accident at home also recently. I had stomach flu real bad and I had vomitting and then diarhea came out at same time as vomiting (and I wasn't in bathroom ugghhh). I was mortified. What a mess. Was so sick. I thank God I was at home and not at my bf's house or anywhere else when this happened


----------



## vgail

Thanks for responding. I had another incident today where I got anxious and barely made it to a bathroom. It is happening more and more frequently, because I get worried and bingo I have to go "NOW." Urgency is my biggest problem. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## overitnow

vgail said:


> Thanks for responding. I had another incident today where I got anxious and barely made it to a bathroom. It is happening more and more frequently, because I get worried and bingo I have to go "NOW." Urgency is my biggest problem. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have been taking a flavonoid supplement which seems to have anti-inflammatory properties and it has kept this in check for over 10 years. There is no guarantee that you will have the same results; but it certainly ought to be worth a try.Mark


----------



## vgail

I am not sure what a flavonoid supplement is. Could you explain more? I would surely appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## overitnow

Flavonoids are extracts from the skin and seeds of plants, usually fruits. They can have a number of positive effects upon us. The one I take, Provex CV, is a blend that features red grape seed and skin extracts. It was designed to stop the oxidation of cholesterol by inhibiting the behaviour of blood platelets that cause cholesterol to deposit. (For the purposes of achieving those results, it has been found that a blend with seeds and skins is more effective than grape seed alone.) This same behaviour was noted in a study from the London Hospital from back in the 70s. They were only looking at the colons of IBD patients; but they found the blood platelets involved in colon inflammation, which leads to diarrhea, exhibited the same behaviours as those involved in cholesterol buildups. They also did not find that IBD patients would have to have cardiovascular issues for this to be the case. I had daily D for 10 years, along with a long standing case of chronic indigestion that was beginning to manifest in reflux. Shortly after starting to take the supplement for my cardio problems, my indigestion stopped cold and I never refluxed again. Over the next year my D became less and less intense until it finally repaired itself. While I can still have some variation in bowel frequency and very occasional urgency problems, I can say that I have not had a chronic bowel problem for over 10 years. On the few occasions I have stopped taking the supplement, the burning and D returned over a 2-4 week period and stopped again, shortly after returning to supplementation. (My risks of having a heart attack also dropped from 50% to 2% over the same period, according to the printout I get from my doctor.)Mark


----------



## toughjourney

I can sympathize. I am getting ready to take a trip (just a three hour drive out of town) next week, and am already concerned because the travel route is rather isolated with very few bathroom facilities along the way. I will not be driving alone thank goodness, but am seriously considering taking a port a potty with me in the van "just in case". Yesterday I was going to a meeting with my husband, and the rumbling started about 10 minutes away from home. I could tell it was going to be a bad one, so we had to turn around and go home. You should have heard me yelling "go faster", screaming at every red light we hit, and even telling my husband "speed up; go 50 mph if you have to!!!!" It seems you say stupid things when you are in a hurry. Fortunately, I didn't have an accident in the car, but it's always a close one. The worst part is I was so looking forward to socializing with some friends, and had to stay home. isolation is my middle name.


----------



## Ainaelen

Poo Pea,I completely understand! This happened to me during a field course last year. I was in a cabin with 9 other girls and one bathroom and ended up having to sleep on the top bunk in my room. I got the rumblings early in the morning thankfully before anyone else was awake yet, had to scramble off the bunk (no easy feat with a slippery sleeping bag and 3-4 feet of clearance), and dash to the toilet. I almost made it...made it into the stall but not to the toilet. I don't know how long I was in there but long enough that by the time I was done using the toilet paper and cleaning up, all the girls were awake. I had to ask one of them to get me my towel so I could leave the stall and wash my underwear and sleep pants in the sink. Then I had to go tell the profs that I was sick and couldn't participate for the day (I'm a girl they were both guys and I totally started crying). That was day two of our 14 day trip...needless to say it went downhill from there; I am bipolar type 2 and at the time didn't know it so I was trying an anti-depressant that decided that would be a great time to cause an episode. But that's another story...I can't begin to describe how I felt. I think by the end of it they all thought I was insane. I'm just glad I didn't have to see anyone in the class again until like 3 months after for our presentations.


----------



## monty

That is also my worst fear! I have OBSESSED about this on so many occasions and absolutely throw a panic fit if I have to ride with someone else. It has never happened to me, but it would have if I didn't have my kit in the car. Here's what it consists of:A blanket to go over me - big and heavy (not a crocheted one with holes in it).A towel to go under meToilet paperTupperware (big and with a lid)baby wipesGallon sized ziploc baggies (for any clothes that are casualties)A change of clothesNow, I live just outside of a city, and I commute so if I have an attack I am stuck in the city with nowhere to pull over. I just have to keep driving. I have had to, on multiple occasions, throw the blanket over me while I'm at a stop light, crank my chair to its lowest point, hike the pants down, put the tupperware under me and go. Its gross, you sweat and shake while you're doing it, BUT it allows you some relief until you get somewhere safe and you don't have to sit in poo. :\I have contemplated turning in the car and buying a Winnebago and just driving that everywhere. :\ I'm hating life right now!!! Good luck with everything, you are not alone in this.


----------



## slwhip71

Deleted


----------

